# DIY Livery North Dorset



## 5thInTheThelwell (4 March 2014)

Some grazing has become available in North Dorset, between Shaftesbury and Sturminster Newton. It's a peaceful spot with wonderful views and wildlife, with a lovely wood and brick stable block with tack room, hay loft and yard, for up to 4 ponies!


----------



## Swardy2611 (8 May 2014)

Hello is this still available please


----------



## Pegasus Rules (24 April 2018)

Is your grazing and stabling available please?  Do hope so.  My number is 07500 725626. Many thanks, Gillian.


----------

